# Tuna Question



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

what is the FL size regulations for blackfin and yellowfin?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks but it is not on their site


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Blackfin have no size or bag limit and yellowfin are 27" curved fork length with a 3 per person bag limit


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Blackfin have no size or bag limit and yellowfin are 27" curved fork length with a 3 per person bag limit


Thanks man


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

And you have to have a Federal Migratory Species permit to land yellowfins.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Bullshooter said:


> And you have to have a Federal Migratory Species permit to land yellowfins.


I was told yes. I won't go anywhere without one, they are only $20.


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

I found on out last night on Sunshine network that to keep skipjack/striped tuna, you have to have the permit also.


----------

